# Anubias???



## Авось (Apr 18, 2007)

Help identify Anubias, please.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like the common _Anubias barteri var varteri_.


----------



## Авось (Apr 18, 2007)

Aquaspot said:


> Looks like the common _Anubias barteri var varteri_.


Can there be this Anubias barteri var. barteri "Broad Leaf"?
Excuses me, I badly understand on English


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

it could be. we wont know until you put a comparison normal anubias beside the plant you currently have and take a pic. its could also be the common anubias barteri grown submersed. they tend to have bigger leaves when submersed. maybe try keeping it in water for some time, see if the leaves will grow smaller


----------

